# My 1980 Pioneer Syscom component stereo



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my 1980 Pioneer Syscom component stereo.

The system consists of:
- Pioneer SA-610 Amplifier
- Pioneer CT-F615 Cassette deck
- Pioneer TX-710 Digital Tuner
- Pioneer DT-500 Timer
- Pioneer HPM-100 4 Way speakers (200 watt versions)

I'm also using:
- 1986 Technics 1200 MK2 Turntable
- 1985 Sony CDP-302 CD Player
- Ikea Limhamn stainless steel shelf

videos: 
1980 Pioneer CT-F615 Cassette Deck - YouTube

1980 Pioneer Syscom component stereo - YouTube

Pictures:


























































Sony cdp-302


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! The 80's was the height of big 2-channel systems. I remember when you could go to circuit city and they had systems with separates from every company. Some had large amps, most had eq's, soo much better than the iPod generation, even the boom boxes back then sounded decent.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

bottom3 said:


> Nice! The 80's was the height of big 2-channel systems. I remember when you could go to circuit city and they had systems with separates from every company. Some had large amps, most had eq's, soo much better than the iPod generation, even the boom boxes back then sounded decent.


1975-1981-ish was the sweet spot for vintage home stereos. After that, quality for the most part went downhiil, although early 1980's CD Players were of great quality but very expensive at the time.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That gear all looks brand new! Nice setup man! I see you hunting for old stuff all the time. How long did it take you to track all of that down, and what'd you end up spending if you don't mind me asking? Any reason why you chose those particular models? Where did that gear fall in their lineup back then? High/mid/low range?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Very nice stuff, Robb! I'm a sucker for high-quality vintage components, myself. However, I already spend enough on HT equipment, so I can't indulge in collecting.

A couple years back, I picked up a vintage Pioneer pre-amp and matching EQ from a local estate sale. I scored both pieces for a mere $15, but when I cleaned them up (they were cosmetically perfect, though pots and sliders needed a shot of cleaner/lubricant) and put them on eBay, the EQ brought $78 and the pre-amp $505. Not a bad investment!


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool gear, and great photos. I like the rack/shelving for your equipment. Maybe get some JBL 4311 studio monitors someday.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

dareo said:


> Cool gear, and great photos. I like the rack/shelving for your equipment. Maybe get some JBL 4311 studio monitors someday.


I actually listened to a white set of JBL 4311. They sounded good but I like my Pioneer HPM-100 as well. 
The JBL's dont play as low (45hz) as the Pioneers do (30hz).
It's basically the same price point as well.


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

Well the pioneers look really nice with your gear too.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

dareo said:


> Well the pioneers look really nice with your gear too.


Thanks. Here's some better pics of the walnut stands I had made.


----------

